
Three Management Pressures That Drive Poor Development Decisions - mstarkman
https://articles.buildbettersoftware.com/three-management-pressures-that-drive-poor-development-decisions-feb1d2bbbfd7#.135tsw55g
======
mstarkman
Describes what I deal with every day at work!

